# Anyone else do CrossFit?



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, I do participate in Crossfit. I can't tell if it has helped my riding because I haven't ridden much in the past three years because of where I go to school and my lack of close proximity to horses. Crossfit helps a lot with functional fitness if it's done correctly and does improve your endurance so I assume that it will help your riding. Just like with any form exercise, if you keep doing Crossfit you'll be able to not only maintain but increase the fitness you gain from it.

I like Crossfit a lot, but I dislike how much of a competition between people it is becoming. A little competition between people is good just to help you improve faster but it's not just about competition and best WOD time. That's how people get hurt. Make sure you do the exercises EXACTLY how they are taught to you and don't cheat your reps if you want to get the most out of your workout.

Quality is better than quantity when it comes to exercise. Push yourself but don't cheat yourself on quality just to get a good time.


----------



## maej23 (Jul 22, 2013)

Crossfit can be very good cardio and strength training when done properly. It can increase endurance and help stability while riding. A tighter core can improve your seat, especially while sitting the trot.


----------



## funnyman (Jun 22, 2014)

I would not do crossfit. Being an athlete I've found that crossfit is kind of like racing to workout. Which leads to brutal injuries. Mostly in the back. 

Free body workouts are great, but form and technique are usually thrown out the window with crossfit


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm a triathlete and competed in wrestling back in high school (yes I'm a girl and I wrestled). I tried CrossFit (several actually) but could not stick with it due to the lack of form and the fact that it was all about high weight-high rep. I've trained with college and olympic level coaches, it should be high weight-low rep, low weight-high rep. With CrossFit's high weight-high rep, focus on speed, and lack of form, I've seen way too many injuries from it. I would make sure your CrossFit coach provides emphasis on a correct form (and you do the research to verify that form) and has other experience outside of CrossFit, as they can earn there CrossFit certification in a weekend, so that does not mean much.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I love CrossFit. Just don't get caught up with the nutters who sacrifice form for speed or weight. The box I used to go to regularly were pretty strict and did not hesitate to stop people and have a time-out for form/technique if you were doing it wrong. Their philosophy was do it right or it doesn't count (and could get you hurt). I have been to another box that was not like that and was a little disappointed. That said, even there, I had no problem 'policing' myself and all their coaches were more than willing to help and improve my technique if I felt that something wasn't quite right.

My problem is that I am lazy. CrossFit works well for me because I don't have to come up with a workout plan, focus, or decide what/when I am doing. The only responsibility I have is to show up on my days and read the board. Once I'm there it's just following along and getting it done with everyone else. I LOVE the energy and 'my' box was great and fun and supportive. On my own I slack and procrastinate, which leads to worthless workouts, even if I 'get around' to them.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm still really enjoying it. The coaches at my box are doing a pretty good job of policing form. I feel like they do a better job of helping me with form than my track coaches used to. Honestly I think the coaches are really injury conscious. They have modified several different workouts and lifts for my sore knee (happened well before CrossFit), and sometimes won't let me do things I think are ok for it. 

Sharpie, I think you and I have that in common. If I go to the gym on my own, I will just hop on an elliptical for 30 min since I don't have time or perhaps motivation to make my own workouts. I also don't like to lift alone. I have found that doing the extra cardio really does nothing for my riding, so it is hardly even worth the time on my part. I can just put in more riding time instead and see more improvement.


----------



## LadyLark09 (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm a crossfitter too, and not one of those crazies that sacrifice form for speed or weight. But I do agree that more weight less reps is excellent for building endurance. After not riding in almost 10 yrs, I went for a 6mi trailed on a green broke horse and I'm hardly sore and maintained my seat well. I think it's because I'm in decent shape from crossfit. I started it because I'm a firefighter and need to be able to lift a lot and move fast, and stay on my feet for a long time and it's helped me a lot in my work.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

funnyman said:


> I would not do crossfit. Being an athlete I've found that crossfit is kind of like racing to workout. Which leads to brutal injuries. Mostly in the back.
> 
> Free body workouts are great, but form and technique are usually thrown out the window with crossfit


^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^ 

First rule of crossfit is talk to everyone about crossfit.

Second rule...if they don't listen talk some more.

Crrossfit injuries are common because form is tossed out the window for max weight or reps. Shoulder injuries are very common and back injuries as well.

Talk to PT or orthopedic professionals and candidly they will tell you crossfit is wonderful for business.


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

Sometimes I join in my dads' Crossfit workouts! I like them. I do believe it helps with riding, you'll have more core strength and such.


----------

